# How many times a day do you check the forum?



## rob (Apr 28, 2013)

I may have a problem........I check the forum at least 4 times a day, is there some sort of rehab for this


----------



## GreginND (Apr 28, 2013)

Only 4 times? I don't have that level of self control!


----------



## YourCaptain (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm also about four times a day...


----------



## Duster (Apr 28, 2013)

2 to 4 times, depending on what the day brings. I may not always post but am always looking


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 28, 2013)

4 times, should we start a support group


----------



## GameRoomInc (Apr 28, 2013)

I must be checking it at least 4 times a day! I'm new to the forum and winemaking but I can't seem to get enough of either!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2013)

Depends on the time of the year and how busy I am. When I get out of control busy I may limit it to a check in the morning and evening, but most of the year 4-6 times a day to make sure everything is running smoothly.


----------



## Deezil (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm usually "on" for weeks at a time... I just leave the page open


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 28, 2013)

It would be nice to add a poll to the top of this page to click on. I don't remember how to do it. Usually at work I cannot check it but at home I often leave the page up even if I'm not at the computer. I'll check it fairly often at home.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2013)

At the top of the page look under thread tools and then click add poll to post.


----------



## Julie (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh Danny boy, I made the poll for you now you have to be my bbbbaaatch for the next 6 months


----------



## RonRicco (Apr 28, 2013)

Well.. I am new and have a lot to learn,, so I check it abut 5 times a day...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 28, 2013)

Julie said:


> Oh Danny boy, I made the poll for you now you have to be my bbbbaaatch for the next 6 months


 You got it, I'm in!


----------



## rob (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Julie for posting the poll


----------



## Fordguy (Apr 28, 2013)

I check in 3 or 4 times a day. I don't post much because so many of you are much more knowledgeable than I am.

This is a great place to learn from.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 28, 2013)

It varies depending upon day of week and how many posts I am involved in. 
Yes it is a great forum.


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Once a day. I only have computer on once a day and this is my first stop every evening.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 28, 2013)

I finally broke down a couple of months ago and bought a smart phone - and with the app it is soo easy to check. So I would have to say around 8 or so all depending on personal life. 

Do I need to see a counselor about this ???
Just don't tell the wife -LOL


----------



## Terry0220 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,,my name it Terry,,,,and I have been addicted to WMT from the first day I clicked and opened the forum.......I leave the page open day and night,,,,,I often,,(very often) throughout the day and sometimes into the wee hours I check the post,,read old post,,,check out recipes,,etc. Yes, I am an addictic. Thank you


----------



## YourCaptain (Apr 29, 2013)

I love how the poll assumes no one checks it less than once a day 

I do believe that is an accurate assumption though.


----------



## Enologo (Apr 29, 2013)

I usually check twice a day because work is interfering with my life.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 29, 2013)

1 bazillion


----------



## tonyt (Apr 29, 2013)

I marked two but its really three. First thing in the AM then once at work and again all evening.


----------

